# Just got dumped :(



## polaroidscene (Oct 24, 2007)

So i just got dumped by my bf of two years we were in a long distant relationship




...and he said that he just got tired of our situation and couldnt do it anymore...and that every visit we had was just a tease of something he couldnt have..and he doesn't want to wait years and years to finally be with me...and he feels like this is for the best and that we were so stuck on eachother that we held eachother back...he's also in a band that just recently got back together and he said that all he wants is to focus on that



. He also wants to still talk to me...this is really hard to deal with because hes been through a lot with me and for the past two years all i've known is him he was my bestfriend and now we are going through the process of sending eachother our stuff back (he got me a promise ring and he doesn't want me to send it back to him) but i dont want to keep it. So im trying to stay positive but like any other girl thats been dumped it sucks and its hard and its really damn lonely.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. unfortunately, most of us have had our heart broken. Do something nice for yourself and I hope things get better soon.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm sorry you and your boyfriend split up.

Keep your ring but put it away so that you don't look at it.

Spoil yourself - buy a few things that will make you feel sexy and pretty.

Give yourself some space from him. In time you can be friendly. If you talk with him too soon it will feel like you are constantly pulling a bandaid off of a sore that hasn't quite healed.

Go out with friends and post more threads at MUT!


----------



## Lelenn (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. The best thing to do is keep yourself busy and go out with friends. I don't know if talking to him is a good idea though. It just makes the "getting over him" process even longer.


----------



## NYchic (Oct 25, 2007)

I am sorry. It hurts I know but you get over it. Life goes on and this is just another life experience to go through! Hope you get through it and meet someone wonderful!!!


----------



## farris2 (Oct 25, 2007)

sorry to hear that hun...Ive done the long distance before...just not that long


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 25, 2007)

That does suck, I'm sorry.!


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry Sweets!! I don't have anything to say that will make it better, but keep your head up!


----------



## cintamay (Oct 25, 2007)

i'm so sorry to hear that. im going through the same kind of thing at the moment although we havent officially broken up yet. Its hard to image your life without him since he was such a big part of your life and you feel so alone. You just got to be strong. You dont know me but if u want to talk to someone im here.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. Years back I was in a LDR and it didn't work out at all either. The best thing for you to do is to put the past behind and look to the future ahead of you. I would say avoid talking to him at all costs. It might be hard, but it's for the best since talking to him would be like reopening old wounds. Why settle for someone who's completely out of reach, when you could find a practical nice guy in the neck of your woods somewhere? Go have fun, hang out with friends, socialize, splurge of something, etc. Last but not least, cheer up! It's not the end of the world yet.

I know it's easier said than done, but you're young. There's many lifetimes ahead of ya. Love comes and goes, but what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. So keep your head up!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 25, 2007)

Aw babe I know how tuff it is, but you'll get through it. It'll be hard, but you will. And if you're ever feelin lonely we're always here to talk!!


----------



## mayyami (Oct 25, 2007)

awww, sorry to hear that. I know it's tough right now, but there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Who knows, it may end up being for the best.


----------



## princessmich (Oct 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear but try to stay positive and things will get better. Sending you cyber hugs!


----------



## polaroidscene (Oct 25, 2007)

Aww thanks ladies you're so nice and supportive...i feel a bit better


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 25, 2007)

sorry to hear that sweetie,ur right times like this are hard but you will pull thru it.


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 26, 2007)

i am sorry to hear that you are heart and as many people said before we all have been through it and don't worry time will heel it. take your time let it out of you and then start enjoing life again because trust me its so not worth it to cry or beat yourself up for it. like is short just enjoy it. and don't talk to him at least now because it would be twice harder to get over him. so don't worry it will get better and you will find the guy who will make you happy.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 26, 2007)

::hugs::


----------



## mossaenda (Oct 31, 2007)

You are on the right track, returning the ring, stayin positive and doing things for yourself is a good way to heal.

I don't know if talking often is a good idea though, maybe just keep in touch via email, "just saying hi' kind of communication.

I wish you the best and may you soon move on to a happier place in your life.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 31, 2007)

honey I'm so sorry



I'm sure most of us have been through that and it totally sucks.

I do have a few things that might help from my own personal experience. DO NOT talk to him - I have done it with exes, and it just makes letting go harder. How dare he ask that from you? this is someone you cared deeply about, and it is, in effect, taunting YOU with the fact he doesn't want a relationship every time you talk. It also gives him the oportunity to screw whoever he wants with no guilt because he's not in a relationship but STILL get to talk to you and enjoy your conversation. WHAT?

how is that fair?

Guys are *******s and in my experience, they are selfish too. Take away the familiarity and comfort of him being able to talk to you and maybe he will see what he's given up.

All the best chicken, break ups are hard. If you'd like a whinge or a ***** to cheer up, pm or leave a message on my profile anytime


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear it. I'm going through the same thing myself - also a long distance relationship that he just couldnt do anymore.

all i can suggest is KEEP BUSY! go out with your friends, do things to take your mind off it because staying in and having nothing to think about but him is torture. get your hair done too that helps wonders!

and book a holiday, start a class, do ANYTHING that will get you excited and looking forward to something and looking to the future not the past.

keep your chin up babe. i know it hurts but remember that one day this will all be exactly one year ago and one day it will be exactly 5 years ago and it will all be in the past.


----------



## Forbidden (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your recent breakup. I was in a similar situation (long distance relationship) many years ago that lasted about 1.5 yrs. 

Without knowing more, it is really hard to say but from my own experience those kinds of relationships can be extremely tough for some. At least he came forward and expressed how he felt. With that said, you now have to decide what is best for you.

Can you really talk to him and begin to heal and move on? That is what you really need to ask yourself. Personally, I find it hard to do so with people I was very serious with.


----------

